# Superman/Batman: Apocalypse



## Bender (Jul 28, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UOgicHL1j9M[/YOUTUBE]

Based on 




And one of my favorite Superman/Batman stories 


Plot synopsis



> After a spaceship splashes down in Gotham City Harbor, Batman and Superman encounter a mysterious Kryptonian with powers as great as those of the Man of Steel. The Kryptonian is soon revealed to be Kara, cousin of Superman, who takes her under his wing to educate her about the ways of Earth. However, the villainous Darkseid has other plans. Seeing an opportunity to finally defeat Superman, Darkseid abducts and gains control of Kara, utilizing the powerful Kryptonian to do his bidding. It?s up to Batman and Superman to save Kara, but they?ll have to take the fight to Darkseid within his hostile world ? where unknown, deadly threats lurk around every corner, including a brainwashed Kryptonian able to match Superman blow-for-blow



I haven't bought many DC animated stories adaptations but for one I am going to make an exception.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 28, 2010)

"Seeing an opportunity to finally defeat Superman, Darkseid abducts and gains control of Kara"

This makes no sense to me.  How is an inferior Kryptonian the key for a comsic entitie's victory over a guy that should pose no threat to him?


----------



## Bender (Jul 28, 2010)

> This makes no sense to me.  How is an inferior Kryptonian the key for a comsic entitie's victory over a guy that should pose no threat to him?



As the first issues of the Supergirl 2004 comic stated: she holds much potential for becoming just as strong or perhaps stronger than Superman.  Although Superman could still school her. In any case, it's as the creators stated Darkseid can't beat Superman in a fair fight so he's opting to take him down psychologically; by pitting him against his only known blood relative.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 28, 2010)

Maybe current Darkseid But Darkseid PRIME would never to lose to Superman outside of PIS.


----------



## Bender (Jul 28, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Maybe current Darkseid But Darkseid PRIME would never to lose to Superman outside of PIS.



MOTHERFUCKING RIGHT!


----------



## Bear Walken (Jul 28, 2010)

They already did this. There was an episode from the Superman cartoon where Darkseid took control of Superman. Kara ends up saving his ass.


----------



## Klear (Jul 28, 2010)

Bear Walken said:


> They already did this. There was an episode from the Superman cartoon where Darkseid took control of Superman. Kara ends up saving his ass.


And that was much much more better.


----------



## The Potential (Jul 28, 2010)

Well i saw the little preview in: Batman Under The Red Hood. All i'll say is. I don't like the art for superman, his face looks wierd to me. Looking forward to the movie though as always.


----------



## Klear (Jul 28, 2010)

They're trying to follow Ed's art again, just like they did in Superman Batman: Public Enemies.


----------



## The Potential (Jul 28, 2010)

Klear said:


> They're trying to follow Ed's art again, just like they did in Superman Batman: Public Enemies.



Funny thing is, I liked that art... In S/B/A it's not so much his body it's more so his face. It just looks wierd for Superman with Tim Daly's voice.


----------



## Chee (Jul 28, 2010)

Why does the audio quality suck?


----------



## Glued (Jul 28, 2010)

Not really a good story. Especially considering all that Darkseid has at his finger tips. Also considering all the other firepower on Earth and the Universe. One little Kryptonian should hardly matter.


----------



## Bender (Jul 28, 2010)

Bear Walken said:


> They already did this. There was an episode from the Superman cartoon where Darkseid took control of Superman. Kara ends up saving his ass.



Actually it was Lois who snapped him out of it. 

Also that episode was partially based on an issue that happened in the man of steel. Darkseid is hanging out with the Phantom stranger who he's made another bet with. He uses his omega beams to bring him to Apokolips. Instead, he gets Superman in his Clark Kent identity. Enraged at Kent for being so "demanding" (a ploy to escape his sight so he doesn't start deducing him being Supes) throws him into the thralls of Apokolips where he encounters the creepy residents of Apokolips. Becoming Superman Clark travels across the planet and in an accident loses his memory. 

Something that Darkseids servant Amazing Grace takes advantage of; seducing him and turning him into a warrior for Darkseid (Amazing Grace as his lover). The New gods of New Genesis intervene and help him regain his memory. Enraged Superman charges straight Darkseids throne and BEATS. HIS. ASS. Unfortunately, before he can deliver the crushing blow Darkseid opens up a boom tube and sends him back to Earth.

All in all the issue was everything that happened in the last two episodes of Superman: The animated series. 

Superman thinks he's Darkseid's son ravages planets etc.

Also the issue came WAAAAY before Superman: The animated series. Somewhere around 1980's 1989 (to be precise.. During Reagan's presidency).


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Aug 30, 2010)

*Superman/Batman: Apocalypse - Release date(s): September 28, 2010*

*
*



> After a spaceship splashes down in Gotham City Harbor, Batman and Superman encounter a mysterious Kryptonian with powers as great as those of the Man of Steel. The Kryptonian is soon revealed to be Kara, cousin of Superman, who takes her under his wing to educate her about the ways of Earth. However, the villainous Darkseid has other plans. Seeing an opportunity to finally defeat Superman, Darkseid abducts and gains control of Kara, utilizing the powerful Kryptonian to do his bidding. It’s up to Batman and Superman to save Kara, but they’ll have to take the fight to Darkseid within his hostile world – where unknown, deadly threats lurk around every corner, including a brainwashed Kryptonian able to match Superman blow-for-blow.
> _*-Wikipedia*_


*Trailer*:
Did anyone else just LOVE this part? xD
*Inside Look:*
Did anyone else just LOVE this part? xD

I'm anticipating this one.
*DC COMICS *has finally emerged out of it's slumber and trying to animate the best story filled engaging animated films they try and adapt from the comics.
Like their previous animated film '*Batman- under the red hood*', it looks like the staff and the producers / team is still there. (Have to admit Under the red hood took me by surprise, and critics gave it favorable review).
It's like they're defining the 90's again, sticking with the source material, and making the stories with more substance, idea, and thrills. Which overshadows emo-marvel imo - no offense to marvel fans out there.


----------



## Vanthebaron (Aug 30, 2010)

*nerdgasm* WANT WANT WANT!!


----------



## Nightblade (Aug 30, 2010)

looks kewl.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 30, 2010)

I didn't like the story but this might make a fun movie adaptation.


----------



## Legend (Aug 30, 2010)

I wanna see this and under the red hood


----------



## Gabe (Aug 30, 2010)

looks good


----------



## The World (Aug 30, 2010)

The DCAU does it again.


----------



## Vanthebaron (Dec 12, 2010)

Watched it on demand Yesterday. I approve. Batman VS  Apocalypse was epic. And then superman and Kara vs Apocalypse was over the top.


----------



## Slice (Dec 12, 2010)

Vanthebaron said:


> Watched it on demand Yesterday. I approve. Batman VS *Darkseid* was epic. And then superman and Kara vs *Darkseid* was over the top.



Fixed that for you


----------



## Vault (Dec 12, 2010)

Lol Darkseid punk'd Supes and Kara.


----------



## Gunners (Dec 12, 2010)

Vault said:


> Lol Darkseid punk'd Supes and Kara.



Yeah him being on the other side of the door shocked me. That being said I wasn't exactly pleased with the movie in the sense that I don't think it matched up to public enemies.


----------



## The Potential (Dec 14, 2010)

The art on Superman wasn't as bad as I thought it was going to be. I actually liked it.

It was yet another decent enough DCAU Movie. Not one of my favorites, but it was ok.


----------



## Vault (Dec 14, 2010)

I lol'd hard at Superman say "And dont come back" as he pushed Darkseid as if won the fight :rofl


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Dec 14, 2010)

I enjoyed it, for the most part it was fairly true to the comic.  I didn't like that they completely changed Darkseid's fate at the end of the movie but I understand why they did it.  Most people who would be buying this movie have no idea what the Source Wall is.


----------



## -Dargor- (Dec 14, 2010)

Gunners said:


> Yeah him being on the other side of the door shocked me. That being said I wasn't exactly pleased with the movie in the sense that I don't think it matched up to public enemies.


Public enemies & Under the red hood were better, but this one was still good regardless.


----------



## Wuzzman (Dec 14, 2010)

this was either mediocre or dumb. darkseid praising batman was cool. 

+1 for making me miss superman: the animated series
-10 for managing to be outshined by a 15 year old animated series


----------



## bigduo209 (Dec 15, 2010)

Is it me or was Kara overpowered? 

I get that Batman said she had more power potential than Superman, but Superman should've still put up a better fight against Darkseid than Kara, since he's older and more experienced with his powers. 

Seriously, Kara gave more of an ass-whooping to Darkseid, and Superman kept getting his ass handed to him only to barely get an upper-hand at the end.


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Dec 15, 2010)

terribad reviews... I'm not even going to download it let alone rent it.


----------



## Wuzzman (Dec 15, 2010)

bigduo209 said:


> Is it me or was Kara overpowered?
> 
> I get that Batman said she had more power potential than Superman, but Superman should've still put up a better fight against Darkseid than Kara, since he's older and more experienced with his powers.
> 
> Seriously, Kara gave more of an ass-whooping to Darkseid, and Superman kept getting his ass handed to him only to barely get an upper-hand at the end.



Kara asorbs more sun radiation = stronger than sups naturally. 

I hate that fight btw. The scale was right the action was just plain wrong.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Dec 15, 2010)

bigduo209 said:


> Is it me or was Kara overpowered?
> 
> I get that Batman said she had more power potential than Superman, but Superman should've still put up a better fight against Darkseid than Kara, since he's older and more experienced with his powers.
> 
> Seriously, Kara gave more of an ass-whooping to Darkseid, and Superman kept getting his ass handed to him only to barely get an upper-hand at the end.



People say she's stronger than Superman all the time but Superman once said basically that that was only because he has spent his entire life learning to control his powers.  He is constantly exerting restraint on himself whereas she is constantly going all out.  So she _looks_ stronger.

That's why in the end when he finally accepted that he would have to take her down he did it pretty much effortlessly.

There have been very few occasions where Superman has actually let out his full power and its always been pretty insane.  He could probably kill the likes of Darkseid if he truly wanted to but he never kills.


----------

